# Easiest and cheapest DSP?



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

Im looking for a dsp thats cheap, easy to work with and can fine tune a 2 way with ES Neocomp horns. Needs to have atleast 4 preouts.Ive looked at the mini dsp but it looks difficult to work with and it was designed for home and pro audio. I also here it has issues with having low preamp voltage. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Count FurFur said:


> Im looking for a dsp thats cheap, easy to work with and can fine tune a 2 way with ES Neocomp horns. Needs to have atleast 4 preouts.Ive looked at the mini dsp but it looks difficult to work with and it was designed for home and pro audio. I also here it has issues with having low preamp voltage. Any suggestions would be great.


Maybe something like this >>> Kicker Front Rowâ„¢ 6-channel digital signal processor at Crutchfield.com


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Maybe something like this >>> Kicker Front Row™ 6-channel digital signal processor at Crutchfield.com


All analog, zero digital.


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

Pioneer DEH80PRS, I believe you have an auto-tune option still on that. Otherwise used MS-8 or jumping to alpine for auto tune or helix DSP for next closest thing to feeling more control of tuning setting the target curve and it can make adjustments.


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

sicride said:


> Pioneer DEH80PRS, I believe you have an auto-tune option still on that. Otherwise used MS-8 or jumping to alpine for auto tune or helix DSP for next closest thing to feeling more control of tuning setting the target curve and it can make adjustments.



I already have a kenwood double din. Pioneer is out.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

minidsp 6x8


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> minidsp 6x8


Dont you have to use a line out with the mini dsp? Ive read that it has a low voltage preout.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Count FurFur said:


> Dont you have to use a line out with the mini dsp? Ive read that it has a low voltage preout.


2 volt output. its really not as much of an issue as people make it out to be


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> 2 volt output. its really not as much of an issue as people make it out to be


That's why you adjust input gain on your amp(s).
But a higher output of dsp would be nicer to have.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kevin K said:


> That's why you adjust input gain on your amp(s).
> But a higher output of dsp would be nicer to have.


certainly nice to have, but nothing to worry about when asking about the "cheapest DSP". 2v is enough for a noise free system


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

Im terrible at tuning. I want a dsp that a good car audio installer can fine tune and set up oresets on a remote. I can tune a guitar amp like a pro but car audio... terrible. Most shoos around here dont mess with mini dsp's. Ill do the full install e,cept the tuning. Since im going 2ith comoression drivers, its imperative i have an excellent dsp.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Count FurFur said:


> Im terrible at tuning. I want a dsp that a good car audio installer can fine tune and set up oresets on a remote. I can tune a guitar amp like a pro but car audio... terrible. Most shoos around here dont mess with mini dsp's. Ill do the full install e,cept the tuning. Since im going 2ith comoression drivers, its imperative i have an excellent dsp.


then buy what they sell. PS.. most installers are also terrible at tuning. this weekend alone i had to fix 2 "tunes" done by one of the biggest dealers in the region. oh well, more money in my pocket  . your best bet is to also get a usb mic and download rew and learn how. its not that hard


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> then buy what they sell. PS.. most installers are also terrible at tuning. this weekend alone i had to fix 2 "tunes" done by one of the biggest dealers in the region. oh well, more money in my pocket  . your best bet is to also get a usb mic and download rew and learn how. its not that hard


We have 2 of the best sq installers in the south east right here in atlanta. Jeff Smith and Doug Potter.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Count FurFur said:


> We have 2 of the best sq installers in the south east right here in atlanta. Jeff Smith and Doug Potter.


best bet is to then ask for their recommendation


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> best bet is to then ask for their recommendation


I was looking for a cheaper alternative since im spending a great deal on drivers. They recommend the bit one


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Seems like you have the correct source (your installers) to answer your question. Or do you not trust their recommendation? What's your objections, if any, regarding the bit one?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

The C-DSP 6x8 is not complicated to use. Sure, you can MAKE it complicated but it is simple to set up, and simple to use. If you keep it simple, it behaves much like a head unit like the 80PRS, but if you want to EQ inputs and outputs, or even set up BiQuads, you can do that. 

Remember: A DSP that isn't going to make your system sound worse! It just adds control. What you do with that control is entirely up to you.

I vote the C-DSP 6x8. It was made for the car environment.


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

SQLnovice said:


> Seems like you have the correct source (your installers) to answer your question. Or do you not trust their recommendation? What's your objections, if any, regarding the bit one?


Cost


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

A bit ten is pretty cheap.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Ahh the bit one. Yeah I wouldn't suggest that. The two tunes I did this weekend were both with the bit one. Not the greatest, especially considering how expensive it is. I wouldn't suggest anything from audison

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I have two mini DSPs (r+l) and they are super simple. It took me 5 minutes to understand how the software wants to be used. I have amps that are limited on the power side and there just isn't enough volts for the amps. I used these same exact running directly off the HU and it was fine. As soon as I switched to the mini DSPs I need more. So if you have head room the mini DSP is the way to go. Very simple and plug ins for whatever you should need. It's the only low cost DSP that I know off without too many hardware and software problems. Another low cost option that is still twice as much is A Soundstream Harmony. Higher voltage and the same type of DSP navigation.


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

fourthmeal said:


> The C-DSP 6x8 is not complicated to use. Sure, you can MAKE it complicated but it is simple to set up, and simple to use. If you keep it simple, it behaves much like a head unit like the 80PRS, but if you want to EQ inputs and outputs, or even set up BiQuads, you can do that.
> 
> Remember: A DSP that isn't going to make your system sound worse! It just adds control. What you do with that control is entirely up to you.
> 
> I vote the C-DSP 6x8. It was made for the car environment.


I second the C-DSP, though I have the Soundstream version. If you can navigate a computer well, you should have absolutely no problem using the software; it's very straightforward. 

If the installers you mentioned (I'm not familiar with a lot of popular installers/tuners people mention by name) are as good as you claim, they shouldn't have an issue using the minidsp stuff unless they flat out refuse to work with anything they didn't install personally. 

My vote is for the minidsp. It even comes with a remote unlike the SS/PPI version.


----------



## kittenmcnugget (Nov 23, 2016)

Theslaking said:


> So if you have head room the mini DSP is the way to go.


maybe a dumb question, but can you run an adjustable LOC after the mini d to correct this, or does it not work that way? i have an lc71 laying around and was considering the mini, and could tack it on afterward if it's useful that way.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You can use signal boosters. I used a couple from Harrison Labs and it worked fine. When you start getting to 8 and 10 channels is gets expensive.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

kittenmcnugget said:


> maybe a dumb question, but can you run an adjustable LOC after the mini d to correct this, or does it not work that way? i have an lc71 laying around and was considering the mini, and could tack it on afterward if it's useful that way.


I wouldn't bother. My assumption is you are attempting to keep your gains low because of noise? If that is the case, you're likely trying to combat your problem with a solution that is likely to give you the same sort of problem. If you have an issue with floor noise, it might be time for new amps.


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

guys the cheap dsp have 0.9v output which is not enough.
the cdsp have 2volt output wchich is fine.
the mini dsp balanced have 4vots output and if somebody don't have balanced input still can use the gnd and + and have 2volt which is fine also


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

backousis said:


> guys the cheap dsp have 0.9v output which is not enough.
> the cdsp have 2volt output wchich is fine.
> the mini dsp balanced have 4vots output and if somebody don't have balanced input still can use the gnd and + and have 2volt which is fine also


C-DSP is basically in the same boat as the MS-8, and other main processors. 2V is "normal" I guess.

I didn't have an issue with it in the end, but it did require some strategic gain work, like tweaking the tweeters down (but boosting them in the processor) to get the gain structure as silent as possible. The C-DSP may just have a higher noise floor by default, not sure. Still like it, hope to use it again (and again.)


----------



## kittenmcnugget (Nov 23, 2016)

thanks guys. the cadence says it does 5V, and it's $190 at sonic, so may just give that one a go at that price....


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

fourthmeal said:


> C-DSP is basically in the same boat as the MS-8, and other main processors. 2V is "normal" I guess.
> 
> I didn't have an issue with it in the end, but it did require some strategic gain work, like tweaking the tweeters down (but boosting them in the processor) to get the gain structure as silent as possible. The C-DSP may just have a higher noise floor by default, not sure. Still like it, hope to use it again (and again.)


well it,s not 4v but it can be done as you said with high gain from dsp and head unit and low from the amp gain.

0.9v is out of the question


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

kittenmcnugget said:


> thanks guys. the cadence says it does 5V, and it's $190 at sonic, so may just give that one a go at that price....


Read the posts here on DIYMA before you buy. Reviews have been quite hit and miss on the Cadence. If it was the new "hot ticket" for a budget build, people would not shut up about it. Kind of like the way things are with the miniDSP C-DSP 6x8 now.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

backousis said:


> well it,s not 4v but it can be done as you said with high gain from dsp and head unit and low from the amp gain.
> 
> 0.9v is out of the question


Funny, considering how many people have used and continue to use the miniDSP 2x4 in an automotive environment. Is it ideal? No. Doable? Absolutely.


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Funny, considering how many people have used and continue to use the miniDSP 2x4 in an automotive environment. Is it ideal? No. Doable? Absolutely.


I think this comes back to the power is cheap thing. You can run a pair of 2x4's to a pair of 900 watt 4 channels and you'll have power for days off that 0.9v. 
any complaints are likely from guys trying to use lower power amps. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Speaking of easy and cheap, I got a Helix 8-channel DSP I'm considering listing so I can get one with HEC card even though it's sounding pretty awesome as is using straight analog with the new head unit. Just throwing it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I've been using the Soundstream Harmony for about 8 months now and it's great. I see that it's sister product the PPI-DSP 88r is going for less than $175 on eBay these days. That's a good place to start.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

mfenske said:


> I've been using the Soundstream Harmony for about 8 months now and it's great. I see that it's sister product the PPI-DSP 88r is going for less than $175 on eBay these days. That's a good place to start.


Just a heads up, there is a reason the Harmony and DSP-88R are selling so cheap. Ask most of the guys who have used them. Unfortunately, it isn't a matter of if they will fail, but when.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Just a heads up, there is a reason the Harmony and DSP-88R are selling so cheap. Ask most of the guys who have used them. Unfortunately, it isn't a matter of if they will fail, but when.


And the lack of control it offers isn't worth the price paid in my opinion. I had one installed for two weeks and practically gave it away just to get rid of it. It's like they sandbagged the Harmony/88r on purpose to force people to buy the more expensive Epsilon processor. I haven't had any issues with the c-dsp. After all is said and done I think it's $315. You have to pay import taxes on it...at least I did but that was no big deal. Price: performance it's the hottest ticket in town. Well worth the extra money spent over the bottom feeders that get the job done...sorta.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

rton20s said:


> Just a heads up, there is a reason the Harmony and DSP-88R are selling so cheap. Ask most of the guys who have used them. Unfortunately, it isn't a matter of if they will fail, but when.


Probably, and when it does the JL Audio piece will go in its place.


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

I have the DSP-88R, so far it has held up, but I don't have installed in my daily driver. If the JL TWK was out when I bought the PPI DSP, I would have gone with it. And just like mfenske, the TWK will replace my 88R if/when it fails.


----------

